# Problems being approved on Model Mayhem



## GreyWolf2017 (Jan 7, 2017)

Have any of you experienced difficulties getting approved on Model Mayhem? They seem to be exceedingly nitpicky and uppity.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2017)

Really?  Not heard of that. I've been in for years, and from what I can tell, a half-dozen decently framed &exoosd images get you in. Can you share
some of the rejected images?  Perhaps we could offer some help.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 7, 2017)

I haven't tried to get on there, but I can see why they have to be that way.  I have heard lots of stories of creeps saying they are photographers getting on there just so they can get near models.


----------



## GreyWolf2017 (Jan 7, 2017)

I am a digital artist and designer, but because my degree is in Graphic Design, they're using it as an excuse to not approve my profile.


----------



## JoeW (Jan 7, 2017)

It used to be that you could easily get in.  But they're worried about liability b/c of a couple of publicized cases of rapes of models who had responded to a photographer on MM.  Plus, most people have stage names on there so identity is "iffy" anyway.

Last time I checked (from a model who tried to get on a year ago), there were some verification issues.  You had to respond to prove you weren't a robot.  Then they sent a request to you saying "taking a selfie with this message on it facing the camera."  So for people who don't do selfies or have trouble uploading photos and sizing them appropriately for MM, those become hassles.  I don't know if they've added other verification issues (like you need to copy your DL or passport or whatever).


----------



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2017)

GreyWolf2017 said:


> I am a digital artist and designer, but because my degree is in Graphic Design, they're using it as an excuse to not approve my profile.


Wow...  that sounds awfully weird.  I wonder if that explains why there are so few new people on it in my area.  When I signed up it was, "5 pictures, name.... done".


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2017)

When I signed up I referred them to my then 10-years old pBase site with 10,000 or so photos, which was under my actual, real first name. Took about 2 days to get approved. That was a few years ago. In the interim, I have heard of some absolutely awful fake photographer incidents in the news so...Maybe they vet new accounts very diligently these days?


----------

